# 412                                                      Turnips at 412!



## TheKlaudia

I have nooks buying turnips for 412 bells for the next 4 hours. Gifts are welcome, especially NMT. Comment and I'll message you my dodo code


----------



## Magus

Hello there ! I'm interested ! And I can give you a few NMT if you want  ☺


----------



## Bunnii

Hi, can I come? Will bring some NMT


----------



## michelraptir

TheKlaudia said:


> I have nooks buying turnips for 412 bells for the next 4 hours. Gifts are welcome, especially NMT. Comment and I'll message you my dodo code


 
hey there! Might be too late..areyou still open, and if so, can i come?


----------



## TheKlaudia

Hey! My switch needs to charge sorry!


----------

